# 5 week old babies in CT/ny state- Black and Himi some Male Dumbos left!



## emmysrats (Aug 3, 2009)

http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt56/emmysrats
take a look! Pictures of Mom, Pop, and Babies.
This was an accidental birth but I DO NOT want to resort to giving them to pet stores, or the mouth of a snake! Father is a sweet, smushy boy that likes to do nothing more than clean me, sit in my lap, and swim in the bath tub. Mom is so friendly she will jump on my shoulder from her cage.

babies have been handled from birth. they have not been taken out of the cage much because the last few times one got away and I had to search for them! they all love to lick and chew your fingers, i call it a ratty manicure :]

They all have toys and hidaways in there cages. Boys even have a ladder and a hammock which they all pile in! they are fed lab blocks and Old mother Hubbard Veggie dog bones and the occasional treat.

3 girls and 5 boys are available -soon to be six as my sister no longer wants "tippy", the little berkshire runt.

the adoption fee is 15 bucks a pair or 8 dollars each- price may change depending how far I have to travel.

My email is [email protected]
I check my email daily.
I live on the new york line.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

its a shame i live in the uk...other wise i'd have taken a cupple of the girls


----------



## zantosa53 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you so much! Just wanted to offer some pics!

http://fav.me/d26xq08

http://fav.me/d27gzsi

http://fav.me/d27h0ni

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d9xVE_Lnk


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

zantosa53 said:


> Thank you so much! Just wanted to offer some pics!
> 
> http://fav.me/d26xq08
> 
> ...



You only took one? . If I remember right you don't have any other rats either?


----------



## zantosa53 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes I only took one, she is currnetly my only one. I am currently searching hard for a buddy for her, don't worry me being her only buddy is only temporary.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Ya i watched your youtube videos, you are the one with that horrible video of the frog eating the baby rat. I cannot believe you would be willing to take very good care of a pet rat, when you have previously fed them to your animals without any care at all. This is horrible. Why would you want them as pets now, when before they were just snake food to you?


----------



## zantosa53 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok if you want to complain and continue the debate on how horrible of a human being I am for feeding my pets do it on this thread http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,16039.0.html and don't hyjak emmys thread


----------



## zantosa53 (Jul 18, 2009)

;D ;D Good news! I might be getting a playmate for her this week! ;D ;D


----------

